# Scaling Symbols in Vectorworks



## rochem (Jan 21, 2012)

Weird Vectorworks question for everyone.

In Vectorworks, I have a bunch of symbols of rack-mount gear that I use for making rack drawings. However, when I first started doing this, I didn't really spend too much time on it, so many of the older symbols I have are not to scale. Now I've merged my library with someone elses, with the result that some of my objects are truly to scale (19" wide) while others are not. I can easily insert a symbol and then scale it, which is what I've been doing, but I'm looking for a more permanent solution.

Basically, I want to be able to scale an object, then save that new size as that object. Right now, the only way I can see to do that would be to scale up my old objects, then literally trace over them to create a new symbol - which works, but it's time consuming. Is there a "scale objects" command that will edit the actual symbol, rather than just that instance of the symbol?

I hope this was clear enough. Thanks!


----------



## SteveB (Jan 21, 2012)

Put them in a different layer, then change the layer scale. 

This is how I do my instrument keys on light plots, so the key fits on an 11x17 print.


----------



## rochem (Jan 21, 2012)

SteveB said:


> Put them in a different layer, then change the layer scale.
> 
> This is how I do my instrument keys on light plots, so the key fits on an 11x17 print.


 
That actually works great for a temporary solution, thanks. However, I'm still holding onto hope that there's a way to make a permanent change to the symbol itself rather than having to scale instances of the symbol.


----------



## Grog12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Edit the symbol in your resource manager.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 22, 2012)

Grog12 said:


> Edit the symbol in your resource manager.



Grog

Is there a method to change the scale of the symbol while editing ?. I can't find it. Thus I suspect you mean to re-draw the symbol to a larger/smaller symbol, as an edit ?.


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 22, 2012)

If you right click the symbol in the resource browser and select edit you should be able to edit the original geometry that you drew to make the symbol just as you would any other object. Scale it up and it will be the new symbol forevermore. 

...at least for that file. You'll have to import it into other drawings.


----------



## rochem (Jan 22, 2012)

kicknargel said:


> If you right click the symbol in the resource browser and select edit you should be able to edit the original geometry that you drew to make the symbol just as you would any other object. Scale it up and it will be the new symbol forevermore.
> 
> ...at least for that file. You'll have to import it into other drawings.


 
That worked perfectly. Thanks very much!


----------



## Grog12 (Jan 22, 2012)

SteveB said:


> Grog
> 
> Is there a method to change the scale of the symbol while editing ?. I can't find it. Thus I suspect you mean to re-draw the symbol to a larger/smaller symbol, as an edit ?.


 
Nick beat me too it see his post.


----------

